# Revenge of the Sith



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aprille and I went out to see "Revenge of the Sith" this afternoon (played hooky from work). What an awesome movie! After the misteps of Episodes I and II, I kind of expected another waste of an effort from George Lucas, but ol' George pulled it off this time.

The movie is chock-full of action, light saber battles and a great story. On the surface, there's enough action and space battles to keep the casual moviegoers happy, as well as enough backstory and loose ends being tied up to keep the hardcore Star Wars fan content.

Best part is... no Jar Jar and no annoying little kids. Hell, even Hayden Christiansen's acting seems to have improved for this installment.

I'll not give any of it away, becasue you just need to see it for yourself.

Vader pwns!!!! UBER 1337!!!!!1


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

NO JAR JAR!!!   

That ALONE is worth the price of admission.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, technically the back of Jar Jar's head is in one scene for about 1/5 of a second, so he is in there... but not really.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It was pretty damn good. I've seen it twice already.

Palpatine is my hero. Ian Mcdermid owns that film.  

I actually felt for Anakin. I mean, here he goes to Yoda for help, and gets a bunch of jedi mumbo-jumbo crap for an answer. No wonder he goes back to Palpatine.

Obi-Wan was finally interesting. Man, he ****s Anakin UP!

I still don't buy the love between Anakin and Padme though. And she comes off as nothing more than a battered wife in this one.

Scary how much that new Tarkin looks like a young Peter Cushing.
What happened to Mon Mothma?!

Poor Dooko. He never understood that he was just a temporary apprentice.

No, watch out Kit Fisto. Ooops, too late.  

3PO being mind wiped really pisses me off.

Chewbacca, what a wookie...

"There's too many of them Master Skywalker, what do we do...." scary.

"Commander, execute order 66....." really scary.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw it again yesterday too. There were two jedi in our row. 

Did you catch the Falcon blasting off after the scene where the ship crashes on Coruscant? It's in the lower right corner of the screen just as our heroes are landing to meet with the senators after the ship crashes.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I caught the Falcon there. I thought it was just a random YT-1300 freighter (aw crap, I just freaked out all the non-SW geeks  ), but according to Big George himself, that is in fact the Falcon!  

Here's a thought or two about the Falcon's co-pilot, Chewbacca.
If Chewie knew Yoda, why does he dismiss Obi-Wan so quickly in New Hope?
I mean, he has first hand knowledge of the Jedi, and what they can do.

Also, do you think Chewie ever sat down and had a talk with Luke about Yoda? That would be an interesting little chat, I think. You know, Chewie could be like, " Dude, me and my homeboy Tarfull are like the whole reason Yoda is even alive to train you, and I STILL didn't get no medal at Yavin. That aint cool, homes."


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW.

That's a fun movie.  I had no complaints about it and I agree that the Emperor is the bomb. He had me in stitches, especially when he fought Mace Windu. I was a little disappointed that the really cool stuff about the office recording (from the book) didn't make it into the movie, but what can you do?

The only problem I'm having now is reconciling Revenge of the Sith with Return of the Jedi. Where do Leia's memories of her mother come from? Also, the whole Yoda/Chewbacca relationship is kind of a throw away. What was the point?

Overall I thought it was far and away the best of the prequels, but there's still nothing in it that justifies Anakin's ghost being switched in Return of the Jedi. Hayden Christiansen can eat a dick.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I never bought how Vader killing the Emperor in JEDI could make up for 20 years of pure evil and terror. It's even worse now, having seen Vader go to the temple to kill off all the younglings. Killing one old man gets you more good points than killing 20 little kids gets you bad points?!  

Does anybody else still find it weird to call Anakin "Darth Vader" before he gets the suit? I mean for like 30 years Vader has been this big dude in a robot suit, but for a little while in ROTS he's still a human being. The Mustafar playset toy comes with Obi-Wan and Darth Vader figures, and it's just strange that Darth Vader isn't the Darth Vader we've seen for so long.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm finally going to break down and go see it this week with Spaulding; I've been wanting to, it's just that I didn't want to get caught in a mosh with all those freaks that believe they're Jedi Knights.

There are several things that I find inconsistent with the *Star Wars* saga, not the least of where Luke has the hots for his sister Leia and she reveals to him on Endor that she knew they were siblings even after they had a few smacks "Somehow, I've always known," eh?

I still get a kick out of the original trilogy when I break down and watch it for the umpteenth time despite all that and the fact that ol' George makes this **** up as he goes along without checking back on his movies to see if he has his facts straight.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

What amazes me (in a way) is the fact that we care so much about "continuity". The only ones who get riled up over this inane **** is a bunch of armchair experts on space fiction. I kind of see why the rest of the world laughs at us. I have a feeling George Lucas is laughing at us, too. All the way to the bank.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Episode 3 may be my favorite episode ever (I just have to do a quick check on episodes 4-6 again to make sure). This was a perfect "Star Wars" film in every way. All the good things said about it are completely justified. Four stars!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

You know what I think was the best part?
It's how Palpatine totally plays Anakin for a sucker. He's all, "Oh yeah, I know the secrets of life and death, come on learn from me", and then BAM as soon as he's got Anakin it's all, "well, no, I lied, I don't know it. But, I'm sure we can figure it out."  
I picture Anakin as an old Bugs Bunny cartoon, when Elmer Fudd's head would turn into a lollipop, and a big "SUCKER" sign would appear over it. Or Daffy Ducks head would turn into a donkey's cause he was a jackass. You know Anakin was like "...uh, what?! HELLO! That's the whole reason I'm here, old man." Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?  

I wonder what would've happened if Anakin had killed Palpatine right then and there....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Saw it for the third time today. Still just as kick ass as the first time. This one really is pretty special and is in a class that is head and shoulders above the other two prequel atrocities.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What I thought was the best part of the whole thing (Besides the re-emergence of Darth Vader) was when Anakin went into the Jedi temple and slaughtered the young acolytes. Not that I wanted to see the murdering of innocent children, but I believe that there was no real way to make more of an impact about what the Empire was capable of than showing they will stoop to anything to get their agenda across. This film more than redeemed itself after the poor showing of the first two prequels.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Revenge will be released on DVD November 8th.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just in time for my birthday. hehe.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I admit a twinge of surprise about that street date. I would have thought they would try to cash in on a Christmas release, which I'll bet that's when *Batman Begins* will make it to DVD.


----------

